# Moving to Paris.... where can I ride?



## Thiago Nicoluci (Aug 3, 2006)

I am from Brazil and moving to Paris early April.

I would like to hear from someone here where the best bike shops I can go to get in touch with bikers to ride with.

I will bring my mountain bike and my road bike.

Also, where is the best place for a biker to live in Paris, considering proximity with bike shops and, mostly, proximity to training spots during the weekdays...

Merci d'avance


----------



## Thiago Nicoluci (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks CV for the PM. Great tips.

More tips are welcome, of course!

Today I got in touch with Paris Bike Co, which seems to offer custom workouts.
They also offer airport pick-ups for bikes, storage, rental, bike fit.... Hope they can show me some good trails for MTB or routes for road around/within Paris.


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

Thiago Nicoluci said:


> Thanks CV for the PM. Great tips.
> 
> More tips are welcome, of course!
> 
> ...


Take the train out to Triel Sur Seine to the West and ride up into the woods there, great play area or south of Paris you have Fountainbleau and south west Vallee de la Chevreuse. All good riding areas.


----------



## Thiago Nicoluci (Aug 3, 2006)

zenmonkey said:


> Take the train out to Triel Sur Seine to the West and ride up into the woods there, great play area or south of Paris you have Fountainbleau and south west Vallee de la Chevreuse. All good riding areas.


That's great! thanks a lot.

I arrived today in Paris. Will live in the 16eme, close to Victor Hugo and close to Bois de Bolougne. My MTB is arriving in 2 weeks but my road bike is here and ready to fly.

I've already visited a couple of bike shops, with the following tips:

*Cycles Laurent*: they told me that there are road bike groups riding a few km course in Bois de Bolougne and Bois de Vincennes, but there are also groups of rodies leaving the city for longer workouts - Paris Cyclist Olympique.
They also tolde me mountain biking is hard to find close to the city.....but I will not give up looking.

*Franscoop*: at this shop the guy told me pretty much the same, but including some tips for mountain biking close to Paris, such as the ones zenmonkey mentioned (Fountainbleau and Valee de la Chevreuse). I will try them as soon as possible.

So, please, if anyone in the area, let me know so that we can arrange a ride together.

Thanks for all the support!!


----------



## ced (May 6, 2011)

Hi Thiago Nicoluci, 

I'm French and before moving to Tennessee, I lived close "la vallee de Chevreuse". It's a very nice place to ride and the week-end there are a lot of both road bike riders and motorcycle riders.
About the MTB I don't know.

To go through "la vallee de Chevreuse", you can take either your car and drive about 30 min from south of Paris. Go direction south-west between "Versailles" and "Rambouillet" or take a train RER E (Green line) and stop at the last station “St Remy les Chevreuse”

You can go also to “Le bois de Vincenne” near “le chateau de Vincenne”. Take the subway line 1 (Yellow line).

Enjoy on the French trails.


----------



## Thiago Nicoluci (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi ced

I've already been to Chevreuse for 3 w-ends in a row - very nice area to ride with some short climbs. Actually I went all the way with my bike, so it is a 80 - 110km ride. Good, of course, but I miss some more climbings. Do you know where I can find decent, steep, long climbs around?

I've also been to Vincennes - good to ride in the week days, close to the chateau, right? (the triangle path). But I live really close to Bois de Boulogne, so I'd rather go there - also 'cause it is a bit longer than Vincennes'. The place is always crowded with bikers. Nice to see!

Thanks for the advices! Please bring more if you have.

Cheers


----------



## ced (May 6, 2011)

I never practice the road bike in France so I'm not be able to tell you about the ways.

I found a couple of websites for you

http://www.routeyou.com/route/view/29423/randonnee-a-velo-vallee-de-chevreuse.fr
http://asso.acmm.free.fr/parcoursClub.php


----------



## Thiago Nicoluci (Aug 3, 2006)

Actually I do both road and mountain, but my mtb has not arrived yet.

As soon as I get it I will join some nice guys who I have made contact with..... looking forward to it.


----------



## VéloJello (Jun 27, 2011)

I found a link on you tube "VTT en foret de marly" that looks like it might be a good challenge, but I don't have enough posts yet to be able to embed it. just google it though & it should come up. La Forêt de Marly is close to Versailles. 

I'm looking for some information from VTT riders in the Paris region myself. I'm a Clydesdale American at 310 lbs & 6'2" looking to get a new VTT. I had a Decathlon B-twin that held up fairly well until a guy on a bike ran into me & cracked my frame. Decathlon replaced it with a Triban, but the wheel in the back wasn't strong enough for me & warped soon after I got it. I went to a bike store in St. Cyr L'Ecole where I live and asked about getting some stronger wheels, but the guy basically told me to lose weight. So I'm wondering if I could get some recommendations on a good bike store in the area & which VTT's I should be looking at in the 800€ range. I'm thinking about a 29er hardtail.......here's a photo of my current bike that has been out of commission for a few years now.


----------



## Thiago Nicoluci (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi VéloJello
If I'm not mistaken, St.Cyr Ecole is close to Versailles. I pass by very often throughout that are in my road or MTB workouts.
The only bike shop I know close to Versailles is Ghidini. It is in Chaville, actually, and I just got a new road bike there. They have been friendly and I found them to have competitive prices if comparing with other Paris stores, or with other relevant on-line stores in internet.

I go very frequently at Foret de Meudon - there is a real labirint of trails which is hard to understand, but always fun and worth trying, and you can have a decent ride with single tracks and some short but steep climbing.
Also, close to Jouy-En-Josas there are a lot of trails, but I've been there only once to participate on the 10ème Jovacienne - very good cross country indeed.


----------



## euskafreez (May 26, 2010)

Dude if you've improved your French since April, you should visit the velovert forums, without any doubt the best mountain bike website in French.

Speaking of this forum check those links out :

Seine et Marne (77).................XC-Rando.........Le forum de Bleau - 77 The fontainebleau forest, best trails to hit around Paris :thumbsup:
Seine et Marne (77).................XC-Rando.........forum du 77 nord
Yvelines (78).......................XC-Rando.........78 !
Essonne (91)........................XC-Rando.........Randos en Essonne
Nord de l'Essonne (91)..............XC-Rando.........VERRIERES/IGNY/BIEVRE/LA MINIERE meudon/clamart
Essonne et Val de Marne.............Rando............Forêts de Sénart, Rougeau, Val d'Yerres
Hauts-de-Seine (92).................XC-Rando.........forum du 9.2
Val de Marne (94)...................XC-Rando.........Forum du VAL DE MARNE
Val d'Oise (95).....................XC-Rando.........# 95 # val d'oise vert

You're looking for a good shop? Here it is : Alltricks. Best price so far in the area, plus they are well known by the french speaking mountain bikers in Europe for being one of, if not The best french based e-commerce website (Great customer services). They're around Versailles .


----------



## VéloJello (Jun 27, 2011)

yeah, St Cyr L'Ecole is right next to Versailles and in fact when my bike was in good working condition I usually just rode it around the canal & trails on the grounds of the Chateau of Versailles. Now I'll have a bunch more options once I get my new bike. 
I was checking out the Alltricks website.... How good is the Mondraker Kit complet FINALIST PRO 2011 Noir/Bleu taille L? The price is right...... with my size, i want to avoid buying from Decathlon... i didn't have much luck with their bikes.


----------



## euskafreez (May 26, 2010)

Well the thing is you should be careful with mondraker. Like many Spanish brand you're (way) over the weight limit (around 100-110kg if I remember).

You should visit the shop, at least one of the employees speak English and due to some agreement, some brand are not on their website but they sell it.

Anyway if you're commuting, then you should check this website : velotaf. Even if you're not that familiar with the french language some of the users there are, so you could get better advice (I'm living and working in the South of France, but a regular customer of Alltricks).

But if you can afford it, and due to your body weight you should start looking for an "à la carte" bike. Starting with a Sobre (small french brand, their frames are made by the same workers who made the Surlys) 29" steel frame, just my two cents .


----------



## VéloJello (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm probably going to have a hard time finding a frame with a lifetime warranty for someone at my weight.... around 140kg. You can see the photo of my current bike. Do you think that I could find some stronger wheels that could support my weight while I get into better shape? My wife seems to think that I'm just going to break whatever bike I buy or that I'm going to quit & lose interest after a month or so. I'd love to prove her wrong! I'm actually on vacation in the southwest of France near Sarlat where there are lots of great places for mountain biking... I'd love to be riding while I'm here. Alltricks is less than a 10 minute drive from my apartment. When I get back I think that I'll go by & ask for some advice & see what they have to say.


----------



## euskafreez (May 26, 2010)

Don't worry about the wheels. To me it's clear, you need hand built wheels (not industrial wheels like campagnolo, fulcrum, shimano, easton , mavic or whatever).

When I said hand built, I mean hand built by a very good builder (a good builder use a spoke-meter, and he use it right). With the right rim, the right spokes and the right hubs even at 140kg it should be ok.

If you're interested I could give you the names and addresses of some good wheel builders.


----------



## VéloJello (Jun 27, 2011)

yes, that would be cool if you have the addresses of some good wheel builders. Do you think that it's worth trying to put some custom built wheels on my Decathlon Triban? 

I signed up over at Vélovert & it seems like a really good site. My user name is vélojo. I've been researching & their guide d'achat is very good... seems like the prices are better than most other sites I've ran across. Thanks for the help! :thumbsup:


----------



## euskafreez (May 26, 2010)

So, about the wheels, here comes the links :

Asterion (expensive!!!)
HOCUS WHEELS 
index (the man behind this website is called karatekid2 on the velovert board)
Topwheels | Facebook (taupe on velovert board)

It has a price, but the price of quality. In fact it's not that expensive, my own wheels was built by taupe and it worth the price. In fact it was just 50 bucks more than actionsports.de, the lower price in Europe when it comes to custom wheels. Plus taupe is an english speaker if I'm right.

Something about karatekid2, the guy is tall and heavy, not sure if he's an english speaking person.

Anyway, when it comes to wheels on Vélovert, visit This thread. Feel free to participate and ask for some advice.

If you need wheels for you Decathlon, and don't want to brake them once again, then it's worth trying custom built wheels. You're not looking for some lightweight rims, you're looking for custom wheels tough enough for your weight : It's possible.


----------



## VéloJello (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok, thanks for the information. I think whether or not I get a new vtt right now or not that it would be good to keep the Decathlon as a back up or at least to use for the road & keep the new bike exclusively for the trails.


----------



## euskafreez (May 26, 2010)

Yes, besides your decathlon is not a real mtb, it's something between a mountain bike, a cyclo-cross and an urban bike (triban is the contraction of tribe and urban). It's the decathlon solution for commuters, and a high end one.

So if you decide to buy a new bike, and real mountain bike this time, you should keep the decathlon, good bike for commuting or for family ride.


----------



## ender_shan (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi I arrived in Paris two months ago and just found this site. I live in Vitry sur Seine.
I bought a second hand xc bike in Paris. I've tried Vincennes and it's pretty good.


----------



## davidof (Oct 19, 2011)

You can get to a lot of good MTBing on the RER system. Near to the 16ieme you have Parc St Cloud as well as the Bois de Boulogne, which is more oriented to city cyclotourists.

Not too far you've also got the whole Meudon/Clamart forest. The CAF has a mountain biking section with sunday rides.


----------



## chaphob (Dec 16, 2007)

Is there anyone here who rides out at Fontainebleau or St Remy, (or really anywhere reachable from Paris) on the weekends in the woods? 

I am pretty familiar to with the above mentioned, but know that there are many trails that I don't know and I am looking to explore and for some people to ride with as the normal group I'm with doesn't like the cold...

I need to get some dirt under my tires.. 
Thanks!!


----------



## bravo4588 (May 3, 2012)

Anyone here tried Saint-Brice-Sout Foret area in Val d'Oise?
I live nearby in Sarcelles.


----------



## mtbharrod (Nov 20, 2011)

sorry to jump in here does anyone know any 24hr mtb races in france? my best friend is living there want to visit her/race if i can....


----------



## euskafreez (May 26, 2010)

mtbharrod said:


> sorry to jump in here does anyone know any 24hr mtb races in france? my best friend is living there want to visit her/race if i can....


Too many 24 hours races to stop counting 

The question should be : Where does your friend live in France, then I may answer to the question .


----------



## mtbharrod (Nov 20, 2011)

euskafreez said:


> Too many 24 hours races to stop counting
> 
> The question should be : Where does your friend live in France, then I may answer to the question .


She is in Toulouse. But if there are any iconic races in France would love to give them a go 
thanks


----------



## euskafreez (May 26, 2010)

Toulouse is a nice place to live, the South is the most enjoyable part of France imho . Given the location of Toulouse you must consider taking the highway to race. If a three-hour drive from Toulouse is ok with you and depending when you want to visit your friend, then I may come with a descent list of 24hr races.

Anyway if you want real mountain biking and not going round a track for 24hrs then you have epic raid not that far from Toulouse : "Transbiking 66" and "Transbiking 09" or the Garoutade.

Some videos showing the garoutade:
Garoutade 2012 on Vimeo
Garoutade 2010 on Vimeo


----------



## mtbharrod (Nov 20, 2011)

3hr drives don't worry me at all. Drive more then that to the major races here in Australia  Looking at coming between feb and june but keeping my options open and see what happens.
Thanks heaps for the videos looks like some great riding there!


----------



## mtbharrod (Nov 20, 2011)

euskafreez said:


> Toulouse is a nice place to live, the South is the most enjoyable part of France imho . Given the location of Toulouse you must consider taking the highway to race. If a three-hour drive from Toulouse is ok with you and depending when you want to visit your friend, then I may come with a descent list of 24hr races.
> 
> Anyway if you want real mountain biking and not going round a track for 24hrs then you have epic raid not that far from Toulouse : "Transbiking 66" and "Transbiking 09" or the Garoutade.


3hr drives don't worry me at all. Drive more then that to the major races here in Australia Looking at coming between feb and june but keeping my options open and see what happens. Are there races in november or do you stay away from winter?
Thanks heaps for the videos looks like some great riding there!


----------



## euskafreez (May 26, 2010)

mtbharrod said:


> 3hr drives don't worry me at all. Drive more then that to the major races here in Australia Looking at coming between feb and june but keeping my options open and see what happens. Are there races in november or do you stay away from winter?
> Thanks heaps for the videos looks like some great riding there!


I recognize that it is late to answer but on a day off I ride and I turn off the computer .

Well I don't stay away for winter, I live in the south of France (near Nîmes and the Pont du Gard), so it's cold between November and January, but nothing is impossible. The last winter was cold (I mean more than usual), up to 7-9°C below zero at 8am but if you pedal hard you would be warm enough . And if you want to stay warm well Windstopper is your friend . The only problem is, to me, the ice on the rocks which may be a true pain in the ass, it's way too slippery and the last thing you want during your vacation is fracture am I right?. Not all the south of France is that rocky if you're wondering .

So if I may give you a personal tip, plan your trip between May and June. The weather conditions are perfect, the days are longer, the air temperature are warmer (I know this is important for an Aussie :cornut.

Anyway, about the 24hr races :

24h vtt des Crapaux (at the end of May) but it's near the German border, more than 3hr drive but this is the oldest and the best 24hr in the country imho
 The 24hr vtt de l'Étoile Maruéjoise (end of June), it's in the 3hrs range from Toulouse. It's not that far from Nîmes, a must see town : The Pont du Gard (Roman aqueduct) and all the roman monuments (especially the Arena)
The 24h vtt du Luberon (3rd week of May). The region is beautiful and if you are a wine enthusiast then it's a perfect place if you want to buy Chateauneuf du Pâpe or Vacqueyras for cheap. And the track is good too! Plus it's close to the famous Mount Ventoux.

There are many other races I guess, but those 3 you won't regret. Worth every cents!

And anyway, not that far Montpellier (2h30-3h from Toulouse) there is a fantastic trail and trust me I hit few trails around the world. It's called saint guilhem le désert trail (the name of really nice village), it was and still is on the pilgrims' way of St James (compostela in Spain). Dude that trail is FANTASTIC, the landscape, the trail, everything :thumbsup:.

Sadly I'll move for one year in the US, I won't be your guide


----------



## roundnround (Aug 24, 2005)

hi Thiago Nicoluci, can you share a bit where you've gone MTBing and how it was?

I live in the 17th (not that far away), and have only been road-riding, partly because I can do it without using a train or car and partly because my impression was that almost everything within an hour drive of Paris is mostly double-track. I like riding singletrack trails with a moderate tech challenge. (Not downhilling, just XC.)

For road riding, I ride the Longchamps loop 1-2x/week, usually Tue/Thu morning, and ride with the Neuilly bike club on Sunday mornings.


----------



## brigadier (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello roundnround.

I was born and raised in Paris, and still live here, not in the suburbs but in the 15th district.

if you like road riding, try to go in the south west, just under Versailles, where starts the Vallée of Chevreuse. 20 kms far from Paris. 

I often ride on the saturday morning or full day for a 100kms or 200 kms ride in this area with other people from the pignonfixe.com]forum

for off-road riding, I use my cyclocross disc brakes bicycle and have fun in the singletracks located in the Meudon wood that is 15 minutes far from Paris to the south west (Issy les Moulineaux). That wood is nice and really green with real singletracks long enough to ride until Versailles through the woods. 

for road racing in Paris, try pignonfixe.com and velo101.com forums
for off-road racing, try velover.com forum

for real f*ck*ng audax chistole charcuterie, cheese and wine riding, try the Audax Club Paris (they have a website) and the ACBO (Amicale Cycliste de la Banlieue Ouest). ACBO's headquarter is located to Les Cycles Singer in Levallois-Perret (north west suburb of Paris)


----------



## Miisasmom (Nov 4, 2012)

Bonjour Nico,
je suis Cassandra... moi aussie je cherche les piste technique près de Paris..
have you found anything.. do you speak French?
I just bought a new bike and have no idea where to go..
Let me know
Cassandra


----------



## Miisasmom (Nov 4, 2012)

Bonjour
j'habite dans 1ere arr. comment aller au foret de Muedon, avec VTT. je n'ai de voiture... métro alors.
Merci
Cassandra


----------



## Miisasmom (Nov 4, 2012)

Have you found any single track... I am searching for something close to Paris, with the reach of the metro
Merci
Cassandra


----------



## bravo4588 (May 3, 2012)

In Île-de-France:

Forêt de Fontainebleau - Ligne R from Paris Gare de Lyon to La Gare Fontainebleau-Avon (Beginner & Intermediate, loads of riders during weekends)

Forêt de Montmorency - Ligne H from Paris Gare de Nord to La Gare Domont & about 7 km ride to the trail from Domont (Beginner friendly, not much technical trails)

Vallée de la Bièvre - Only rode once so don't know much. Check this site: La Jovacienne

Hope this helps!!
Happy riding!


----------



## brigadier (Oct 1, 2012)

@ Cassandra :
Going to the forêt de Meudon is very easy by bicycle. You cannot take the subway with your bike. You can take RER and suburb trains but nor the subway nor the buses.

During the week I do not ride off road, but normally on next sunday, I will go to Meudon.

Here is a google maps link if you would like to try by yourself
Ile de la Cité, Paris à Route inconnue - Google Maps

You can go by RER suburb train if you are too lazy. Take Line number C to the station "Saint Michel Notre Dame", then find a train that goes to Meudon Val Fleury. The train gets you just at the bottom of the wood.

enjoy !


----------



## Miisasmom (Nov 4, 2012)

Are you going this WE, can i join?


----------



## brigadier (Oct 1, 2012)

Yep ! I will ride on sunday morning normally.
If you want we can meet at 08:00 AM just under the Eiffel Tower. I think this won't be a place too much difficult to find for you.


----------



## Miisasmom (Nov 4, 2012)

bon bah... a dimanche 8H ... under tour eiffel... parfait...
0682644081


----------



## brigadier (Oct 1, 2012)

ah mais t'es française en fait ?


----------



## Miisasmom (Nov 4, 2012)

non, pas de tout... née en Itale, grandi aux états unis... donc Italo American... mais j'ai habite' ici depuis 5ans...j'ai ramené' mon vélo ici de aux états unis et c'était vole'... donc j'ai acheter un nouveau et je suis prêt a "Shred"


----------



## Miisasmom (Nov 4, 2012)

Christole,
I am late.... give me your number de portable, if you get this
Cassandra


----------



## brigadier (Oct 1, 2012)

arf ! Too bad I just saw your reply from now. I waited until 08:30 and then left after not seeing you coming.

I will go back to Meudon on next sunday morning if you want. In case of need you can contact me to 06 73 33 17 02.

Sorry for that missing !


----------



## hbourj (Nov 20, 2012)

On va avoir tous les numéros de portables des frenchies, bientôt.


----------

